# eas | Dyno Day Results & Photos



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Our Dyno Day this Saturday was a great success, with 22 BMWs (mostly M3s) showing up throughout the day to put their engines to the test on our Dynoject 224xLC. The day started at 8:00 with the temperature already in the low 80's, and ended at about 5:30 in the high 90's! Regardless of the California heat, the cars performed well and everyone seemed to enjoy the show, food and the friendly competition.



We had plenty of free donuts and coffee in the morning along with burgers and hot dogs at lunch for everyone that showed up.


These awesome 1st, 2nd & 3rd place trophies were custom made for us by BMWPedals.


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Our winner was Zach with his ESS VT2-600 supercharged matte black E92 M3, which put down an impressive 562hp!










*1. 2009 BMW M3 - Zach A.*

__________________________________________________

*2. 2011 BMW M3 - Felix L.*

__________________________________________________

*3. 2012 BMW M3 - Eric R.*

__________________________________________________

*4. 2013 BMW M6 - Vorsteiner*

__________________________________________________

*5. 2008 BMW M3 - Jayare M.*

__________________________________________________

*6. 2008 BMW M3 - Raphael Z.*

__________________________________________________

*7. 2007 BMW M6 - Roy K.*

__________________________________________________

*8. 1998 BMW M3 - Tibor P.*

__________________________________________________

*9. 2008 BMW M6 - Sean B.*

__________________________________________________

*10. 2009 BMW M6 - Philip C.*

__________________________________________________

*11. 2006 BMW M3 - Adam K.*

__________________________________________________

*12. 2011 BMW 1M - Kirk V.*

__________________________________________________

*13. 2011 BMW M3 - Rastin M.*

__________________________________________________

*14. 2011 BMW M3 - Trevor S.*

__________________________________________________

*15. 2009 BMW M3 - Charels D.*

__________________________________________________

*16. 2011 BMW M3 - Roman S.*

__________________________________________________

*17. 2012 BMW M3 - Robert A.*

__________________________________________________

*18. 2008 BMW M3 - Edward M.*

__________________________________________________

*19. 2008 BMW M3 - Ole N.*

__________________________________________________

*20. 2012 BMW 135i - Alex Y.*

__________________________________________________

*21. 2004 BMW M3 - Bruno C.*

__________________________________________________

*22. 1997 BMW M3 - Ryan T.*


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

22 back-to-back BMW runs on our in-house Dynojet 224xLC during our Dyno Shootout to see who took home top honors for highest HP that day.






Runs are in chronological order as per our signup sheet.

Enjoy!


----------

